# Let's see some knurling!



## fyrstormer (Sep 1, 2010)

I love knurling.  I've got plenty of Gizmos that use..."axis-specific grip enhancement" to excellent effect, but knurling just has a special feel to it, like metal fingerprints. I like how secure it feels in my hand, like it has a grip on me as well as me on it, which is good since when I'm using a tool I'm at its mercy just as much as it is at mine.

Pics!


----------



## RIDE (Sep 1, 2010)

Great knurling!!! 

RIDE


----------



## cm_mtb (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Sep 1, 2010)

You should be teaching photography! Nice pics.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 2, 2010)

Farka F8's knurling. Very agressive, nice hand grip.







Solarforce L2P's knurling. Too soft for me.


----------



## donn_ (Sep 2, 2010)

*Kname that knurling!*






List them, top to bottom, either by manufacturer or model.

No prize to the winner!

We Have a Winner!



nanomu said:


> From the first set:
> Malkoff, Leef, FM, Peak, Aleph, SF.


​


----------



## ninemm (Sep 2, 2010)

Malkoff, Leef, FM, HDS/Novatac, Aleph, Surefire.  My best guesses.


----------



## donn_ (Sep 2, 2010)

Well done! All correct except #4, HDS/Novatac.


----------



## donn_ (Sep 2, 2010)

*Knot Knurled!*






List them, top to bottom, either by manufacturer or model.

No prize to the winner!​


----------



## ninemm (Sep 2, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Well done! All correct except #4, HDS/Novatac.



Sweet! Hope someone comes along and can pick it out. I really don't know what it is then. :thinking: Your second set is really tough.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 3, 2010)

Surefire, McGizmo, no idea, another Surefire, another no idea, Lummi?

Also, here's a very recently-completed matching set of knurled Peaks:






I love knurling.


----------



## SFfanman (Sep 3, 2010)

donn_ said:


> ​
> 
> No prize to the winner!​


 





Fyrestormer - Those are some sweet lights attached to the knurlings. 


I only have 1 knurlinged light so here goes........


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 3, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> Farka F8's knurling. Very agressive, nice hand grip.


Dang. oo:


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 3, 2010)

Ti should be harder to machine. Here's a good one.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 4, 2010)

One of my favourites:


----------



## nanomu (Sep 4, 2010)

Guess the knurling?

From the first set:
Malkoff, Leef, FM, Peak, Aleph, SF.


----------

